

Former Google exec: Larry Page ruined Google - kemper
http://www.bgr.com/2012/03/14/former-google-exec-larry-page-ruined-google/

======
carb
I don't see the point of this post. It is just a paraphrase and summary of
James Whittaker's own blog post, which is already on the frontpage of HN, with
no new knowledge or perspective coming from the author.

~~~
ecspike
They needed hits and hating on Google is an easy way to do that.

